# Taxi pool



## ExpatRam (May 17, 2015)

Hello People,

This is my first post. I was wondering if anyone's got a traffic related fine that needs to be paid in Muroor? Considering how hot it is these days and the expensive taxi fares, would somebody like to share a taxi from Tourist club to Muroor and back?

I know exactly where it has to be paid so we won't have trouble finding the place!

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## g1968g (Jul 2, 2014)

pay online


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

is this fine for jay walking? Otherwise you could drive as well?

Unfortunately, the online system is very difficult to register to. I am registered, but somehow I was not able to pay. Not until I was able to use my Emirates ID with a card reader that I registered "fully" with the website that I was able to pay online.

I know that there are self service machines in the AD Mall. Maybe you could pay fines there?


----------

